# M3 engine still blowing



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Looks like the new S54 engine recall has started this week in Germany. Some owners have already received a letter from BMW. Seems like all E46 M3 built up to 5/21/03 and it's the connecting rod bearings again.

I can't read German, but there is supposedly more info on this website.....

http://www.carpassion.com/de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22731


----------

